# Solved: Please do not power off or unplug your machine



## asdfght5 (Jan 17, 2004)

In November 2013 I began seeing this message on the screen every time I shut down my Windows 7 Dell Inspiron desktop: "Please do not power off or unplug your machine. Installing update 1 of 1.." The screen holds that message for about three minutes and then the PC turns itself off.

Windows Update indicates that an "Important" update has failed to install: "Internet Explorer 11 for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems." This update is 56.3MB and was published 11/11/13.

I disabled antivirus and tried installing the update, no luck. Ran Windows Update Troubleshooter, it found four errors which it could not automatically correct, see attached screen shot.

Below is the data generated by TSG SysInfo:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 4400 @ 2.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2037 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) G33/G31 Express Chipset Family, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 305195 MB, Free - 221749 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0RY007
Antivirus: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware, Updated and Enabled

Any thoughts on how to successfully install the update? Or perhaps reset it so Windows can start over on it? Or something else?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

We can start by running the scans below, post the logs when done.

*SCAN 1*
Please download RKill 
There are three buttons to choose from with different names on, select the first one and save it to your desktop.


Double-click on the *Rkill* desktop icon to run the tool.
If using Vista or Windows 7, right-click on it and select *Run As Administrator*.
A black DOS box will briefly flash and then disappear. This is normal and indicates the tool ran successfully.
A log pops up at the end of the run. This log file is located at *C:\rkill.log*. *Please Copy & Paste the entire log in your next reply.*
If you do not see the black box flash on the screen delete the icon from the desktop and go back to the link for the download, select the next button and try to run the tool again, continue to repeat this process using the remaining buttons until the tool runs. You will find further links if you scroll down the page with other names, try them one at a time.
If the tool does not run from any of the links provided, please let me know.

*SCAN 2*
*DO NOT* reboot, download Malwarebytes from here if you do not already have it: Malwarebytes. Install the program, run it and let it update. If you already have Malwarebytes launch the program.


Select *Perform full scan* and click on the *Scan* button. When the scan completes click on *Show Results*. 
If the scan does not find any infections the log will appear as soon as it completes, please Copy & Paste it into your next reply.
If items are detected it will stay on the Scanner window and you will see *Objects detected: 1* (the number may be higher). 
Click on *Show Results* and put a check mark next to all the items displayed in the list by clicking on each one in turn *<--- very important*, then click on *Remove Selected*.
The log will appear, Copy & Paste it into your next post. 
Click on OK and close the window.


----------



## asdfght5 (Jan 17, 2004)

This is the Rkill log:
Rkill 2.6.5 by Lawrence Abrams (Grinler)
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/
Copyright 2008-2014 BleepingComputer.com
More Information about Rkill can be found at this link:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic308364.html

Program started at: 01/20/2014 02:29:50 PM in x64 mode.
Windows Version: Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1

Checking for Windows services to stop:

* No malware services found to stop.

Checking for processes to terminate:

* No malware processes found to kill.

Checking Registry for malware related settings:

* No issues found in the Registry.

Resetting .EXE, .COM, & .BAT associations in the Windows Registry.

Performing miscellaneous checks:

* Windows Defender Disabled

[HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows Defender]
"DisableAntiSpyware" = dword:00000001

Checking Windows Service Integrity:

* Windows Defender (WinDefend) is not Running.
Startup Type set to: Manual

Searching for Missing Digital Signatures:

* No issues found.

Checking HOSTS File:

* No issues found.

Program finished at: 01/20/2014 02:34:10 PM
Execution time: 0 hours(s), 4 minute(s), and 24 seconds(s)

******************************************************************************************

And here is the Malwarebytes log:
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware 1.75.0.1300
www.malwarebytes.org

Database version: v2014.01.20.05

Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 NTFS
Internet Explorer 10.0.9200.16750
Steve :: DELLINSP530 [administrator]

1/20/2014 2:37:01 PM
mbam-log-2014-01-20 (14-37-01).txt

Scan type: Full scan (C:\|)
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 389871
Time elapsed: 1 hour(s), 44 minute(s), 2 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 7
C:\$Recycle.Bin\S-1-5-21-754651922-628332642-1455957715-1001\$RHED3RY.exe (PUP.Optional.Softonic.A) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\$Recycle.Bin\S-1-5-21-754651922-628332642-1455957715-1001\$RQLRDWF.exe (PUP.Optional.InstallCore) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\$Recycle.Bin\S-1-5-21-754651922-628332642-1455957715-1001\$R403RUA.zip\accesspv.exe (PUP.Password.Viewer) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\Steve\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C9U8BC6F\stubinst_pkg_en-us[1].cab (PUP.Optional.OpenCandy) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\Steve\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\C9U8BC6F\stubinst_pkg_en-us[2].cab (PUP.Optional.OpenCandy) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\Steve\Documents\accesspv\accesspv.exe (PUP.Password.Viewer) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.
C:\Users\Steve\Downloads\Install.exe (PUP.Optional.AirInstaller) -> Quarantined and deleted successfully.

(end)


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, no sign of any problem with essential Windows services, but Malwarebytes found some Adware so we now need to do a scan with a dedicated adware tool.

Click on this link to download : ADWCleaner Click on the Download Now button and save it to your desktop.

*NOTE:* If using Internet Explorer and you get an alert that stops the program downloading click on *Tools > Smartscreen Filter > Turn off Smartscreen Filter* then click on *OK* in the box that opens. Then click on the link again.

Close your browser and double click on this icon on your desktop: 

You will then see the screen below, click on the *Scan* button (as indicated), accept any prompts that appear and allow it to run, it may take several minutes to complete, when it is done click on the *Clean* button, accept any prompts that appear and allow the system to reboot. You will then be presented with the report, Copy & Paste it into your next post.


----------



## asdfght5 (Jan 17, 2004)

Here is the AdwCleaner report:

# AdwCleaner v3.017 - Report created 21/01/2014 at 07:10:51
# Updated 12/01/2014 by Xplode
# Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
# Username : Steve - DELLINSP530
# Running from : C:\Users\Steve\Desktop\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Clean

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\apnstub_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\apnstub_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\SoftonicDownloader_for_pdf-split-and-merge_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\SoftonicDownloader_for_pdf-split-and-merge_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\APN PIP
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\PIP

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v10.0.9200.16750

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v26.0 (en-US)

[ File : C:\Users\Steve\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\90avidv5.default-1377395128934\prefs.js ]

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [1215 octets] - [21/01/2014 07:08:21]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [1107 octets] - [21/01/2014 07:10:51]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [1167 octets] ##########


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, just run Adwcleaner again to check all the items have gone and not returned.

Then run this tool.

Download this and save it to the desktop: Windows Repair Use the coloured button next to *Direct Download* just below *Installer (4.81MB)* to start the download. NOTE: DO NOT use the green buttons at the top of the page as this is dubious software that could infect your system with Adware.

Close your browser and any running programs, double click on the Tweaking icon on your desktop to run the tool. When the program opens click on the *Step 4* tab. Under System Restore click on *Create* and wait for the confirmation to appear just below the button.

When complete click on the tab *Start Repairs*, click on the *Start* button. Then click on *Unselect All* and tick the boxes next to the the items in the list below.

When done click on the *Start* button and leave it undisturbed until complete.


Reset Registry Permissions
Reset File Permissions
Register System Files
Remove Policies Set By Infections
Remove Temp Files
Repair Windows Updates
Set Windows Services To Default Startup
Restore Important Windows Services

=======================================================

Please also run this and post the log.

*System File Checker*


Click on *Start* and type *cmd* in the search box. Right click on *cmd* in the popup menu and select *Run as Administrator*.
Another box will open, at the Command Prompt, type *sfc /scannow* and press Enter. (Note the gap between the c and the /) 
Let the check run to completion. *DO NOT* reboot the PC or close the *cmd* window.
Copy & Paste the following command at the Command Prompt and press Enter:

* findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log >%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt*


This will place a file on your desktop called *sfcdetails.txt* which contains the results of the scan.
Copy and Paste the contents of the file into your next post.


----------



## asdfght5 (Jan 17, 2004)

I ran AdwCleaner again, below is the log, one items appears to have returned. Do you want me to proceed with the other steps in your previous posting?

# AdwCleaner v3.017 - Report created 21/01/2014 at 09:28:17
# Updated 12/01/2014 by Xplode
# Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
# Username : Steve - DELLINSP530
# Running from : C:\Users\Steve\Desktop\AdwCleaner.exe
# Option : Clean

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v10.0.9200.16750

-\\ Mozilla Firefox v26.0 (en-US)

[ File : C:\Users\Steve\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\90avidv5.default-1377395128934\prefs.js ]

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [1215 octets] - [21/01/2014 07:08:21]
AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [908 octets] - [21/01/2014 09:26:08]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [1247 octets] - [21/01/2014 07:10:51]
AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [830 octets] - [21/01/2014 09:28:17]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S1].txt - [889 octets] ##########


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

There is nothing detected in the Adwcleaner log, so not sure what you are seeing as returned.

Please continue with the rest of the instructions.


----------



## asdfght5 (Jan 17, 2004)

I ran Windows Repair and then SFC. Below are the contents of sfcdetails.txt:

2014-01-21 11:44:09, Info CSI 00000009 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:44:09, Info CSI 0000000a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:44:15, Info CSI 0000000c [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:44:15, Info CSI 0000000d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:44:15, Info CSI 0000000e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:44:19, Info CSI 00000010 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:44:20, Info CSI 00000011 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:44:20, Info CSI 00000012 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:44:24, Info CSI 00000014 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:44:24, Info CSI 00000015 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:44:24, Info CSI 00000016 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:44:30, Info CSI 00000018 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:44:30, Info CSI 00000019 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:44:30, Info CSI 0000001a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:44:35, Info CSI 0000001c [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:44:35, Info CSI 0000001d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:44:35, Info CSI 0000001e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:44:39, Info CSI 00000020 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:44:39, Info CSI 00000021 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:44:39, Info CSI 00000022 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:44:54, Info CSI 00000024 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:44:54, Info CSI 00000025 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:44:54, Info CSI 00000026 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:45:02, Info CSI 00000028 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:45:02, Info CSI 00000029 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:45:02, Info CSI 0000002a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:45:10, Info CSI 0000002c [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:45:10, Info CSI 0000002d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:45:10, Info CSI 0000002e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:45:16, Info CSI 00000030 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:45:17, Info CSI 00000031 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:45:17, Info CSI 00000032 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:45:27, Info CSI 00000034 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:45:27, Info CSI 00000035 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:45:27, Info CSI 00000036 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:45:44, Info CSI 00000038 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:45:44, Info CSI 00000039 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:45:44, Info CSI 0000003a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:45:51, Info CSI 0000003c [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:45:52, Info CSI 0000003d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:45:52, Info CSI 0000003e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:46:00, Info CSI 00000040 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:46:00, Info CSI 00000041 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:46:00, Info CSI 00000042 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:46:16, Info CSI 00000045 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:46:16, Info CSI 00000046 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:46:16, Info CSI 00000047 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:46:34, Info CSI 0000004c [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:46:34, Info CSI 0000004d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:46:34, Info CSI 0000004e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:46:46, Info CSI 00000051 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:46:46, Info CSI 00000052 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:46:46, Info CSI 00000053 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:47:00, Info CSI 00000055 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:47:00, Info CSI 00000056 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:47:00, Info CSI 00000057 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:47:09, Info CSI 00000071 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:47:09, Info CSI 00000072 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:47:09, Info CSI 00000073 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:47:16, Info CSI 00000080 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:47:16, Info CSI 00000081 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:47:16, Info CSI 00000082 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:47:22, Info CSI 00000084 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:47:22, Info CSI 00000085 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:47:22, Info CSI 00000086 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:47:27, Info CSI 00000088 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:47:27, Info CSI 00000089 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:47:27, Info CSI 0000008a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:47:33, Info CSI 0000008c [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:47:34, Info CSI 0000008d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:47:34, Info CSI 0000008e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:47:39, Info CSI 00000090 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:47:39, Info CSI 00000091 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:47:39, Info CSI 00000092 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:47:50, Info CSI 000000b5 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:47:50, Info CSI 000000b6 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:47:50, Info CSI 000000b7 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:47:58, Info CSI 000000b9 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:47:59, Info CSI 000000ba [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:47:59, Info CSI 000000bb [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:48:14, Info CSI 000000bd [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:48:15, Info CSI 000000be [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:48:15, Info CSI 000000bf [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:48:26, Info CSI 000000c3 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:48:27, Info CSI 000000c4 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:48:27, Info CSI 000000c5 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:48:29, Info CSI 000000c7 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:48:30, Info CSI 000000c8 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:48:30, Info CSI 000000c9 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:48:31, Info CSI 000000cb [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:48:31, Info CSI 000000cc [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:48:31, Info CSI 000000cd [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:48:42, Info CSI 000000d0 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:48:42, Info CSI 000000d1 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:48:42, Info CSI 000000d2 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:48:51, Info CSI 000000e4 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:48:52, Info CSI 000000e5 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:48:52, Info CSI 000000e6 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:48:54, Info CSI 000000e8 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:48:54, Info CSI 000000e9 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:48:54, Info CSI 000000ea [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:48:58, Info CSI 000000ec [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:48:58, Info CSI 000000ed [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:48:58, Info CSI 000000ee [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:49:02, Info CSI 000000f0 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:49:03, Info CSI 000000f1 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:49:03, Info CSI 000000f2 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:49:12, Info CSI 000000f5 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:49:13, Info CSI 000000f6 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:49:13, Info CSI 000000f7 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:49:21, Info CSI 000000fa [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:49:21, Info CSI 000000fb [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:49:21, Info CSI 000000fc [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:49:23, Info CSI 000000fe [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:49:23, Info CSI 000000ff [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:49:23, Info CSI 00000100 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:49:27, Info CSI 00000102 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:49:27, Info CSI 00000103 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:49:27, Info CSI 00000104 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:49:39, Info CSI 00000106 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:49:39, Info CSI 00000107 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:49:39, Info CSI 00000108 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:49:44, Info CSI 0000010a [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:49:44, Info CSI 0000010b [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:49:44, Info CSI 0000010c [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:49:55, Info CSI 00000110 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:49:56, Info CSI 00000111 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:49:56, Info CSI 00000112 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:50:03, Info CSI 00000128 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:50:04, Info CSI 00000129 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:50:04, Info CSI 0000012a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:50:10, Info CSI 0000012c [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:50:10, Info CSI 0000012d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:50:10, Info CSI 0000012e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:50:28, Info CSI 00000130 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:50:28, Info CSI 00000131 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:50:28, Info CSI 00000132 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:50:40, Info CSI 00000135 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:50:40, Info CSI 00000136 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:50:40, Info CSI 00000137 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:50:49, Info  CSI 00000139 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:50:49, Info CSI 0000013a [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:50:49, Info CSI 0000013b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:50:55, Info CSI 0000013d [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:50:55, Info CSI 0000013e [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:50:55, Info CSI 0000013f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:51:01, Info CSI 00000141 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:51:01, Info CSI 00000142 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:51:01, Info CSI 00000143 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:51:07, Info CSI 00000147 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:51:07, Info CSI 00000148 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:51:07, Info CSI 00000149 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:51:12, Info CSI 0000014b [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:51:13, Info CSI 0000014c [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:51:13, Info CSI 0000014d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:51:29, Info CSI 0000014f [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:51:29, Info CSI 00000150 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:51:29, Info CSI 00000151 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:51:36, Info CSI 00000154 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:51:36, Info CSI 00000155 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:51:36, Info CSI 00000156 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:51:42, Info CSI 00000159 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:51:42, Info CSI 0000015a [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:51:42, Info CSI 0000015b [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:51:49, Info CSI 0000015d [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:51:49, Info CSI 0000015e [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:51:49, Info CSI 0000015f [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:51:59, Info CSI 00000162 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:51:59, Info CSI 00000163 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:51:59, Info CSI 00000164 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:52:07, Info CSI 00000166 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:52:08, Info CSI 00000167 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:52:08, Info CSI 00000168 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:52:14, Info CSI 0000016a [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:52:15, Info CSI 0000016b [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:52:15, Info CSI 0000016c [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:52:20, Info CSI 0000016f [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:52:21, Info CSI 00000170 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:52:21, Info CSI 00000171 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:52:28, Info CSI 00000173 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:52:29, Info CSI 00000174 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:52:29, Info CSI 00000175 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:52:33, Info CSI 00000177 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:52:33, Info CSI 00000178 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:52:33, Info CSI 00000179 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:52:41, Info CSI 0000017c [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:52:42, Info CSI 0000017d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:52:42, Info CSI 0000017e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:52:50, Info CSI 00000181 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:52:50, Info CSI 00000182 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:52:50, Info CSI 00000183 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:52:57, Info CSI 00000186 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:52:57, Info CSI 00000187 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:52:57, Info CSI 00000188 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:53:06, Info CSI 0000018b [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:53:06, Info CSI 0000018c [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:53:06, Info CSI 0000018d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:53:14, Info CSI 0000018f [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:53:14, Info CSI 00000190 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:53:14, Info CSI 00000191 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:53:16, Info CSI 00000193 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:53:16, Info CSI 00000194 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:53:16, Info CSI 00000195 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:53:21, Info CSI 00000197 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:53:21, Info CSI 00000198 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:53:21, Info CSI 00000199 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:53:25, Info CSI 0000019b [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:53:25, Info CSI 0000019c [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:53:25, Info CSI 0000019d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:53:30, Info CSI 0000019f [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:53:31, Info CSI 000001a0 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:53:31, Info CSI 000001a1 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:53:37, Info CSI 000001a3 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:53:37, Info CSI 000001a4 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:53:37, Info CSI 000001a5 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:53:40, Info CSI 000001a7 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:53:40, Info CSI 000001a8 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:53:40, Info CSI 000001a9 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:54:05, Info CSI 000001ab [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:54:05, Info CSI 000001ac [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:54:05, Info CSI 000001ad [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:55:08, Info CSI 000001af [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:55:08, Info CSI 000001b0 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:55:08, Info CSI 000001b1 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:55:16, Info CSI 000001b3 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:55:16, Info CSI 000001b4 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:55:16, Info CSI 000001b5 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:55:23, Info CSI 000001b7 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:55:24, Info CSI 000001b8 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:55:24, Info CSI 000001b9 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:55:25, Info CSI 000001bb [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:55:26, Info CSI 000001bc [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:55:26, Info CSI 000001bd [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:55:30, Info CSI 000001bf [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:55:31, Info CSI 000001c0 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:55:31, Info CSI 000001c1 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:55:35, Info CSI 000001c3 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:55:35, Info CSI 000001c4 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:55:35, Info CSI 000001c5 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:55:39, Info CSI 000001c7 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:55:39, Info CSI 000001c8 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:55:39, Info CSI 000001c9 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:55:40, Info CSI 000001cb [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:55:41, Info CSI 000001cc [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:55:41, Info CSI 000001cd [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:55:48, Info CSI 000001d5 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:55:49, Info CSI 000001d6 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:55:49, Info CSI 000001d7 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:55:54, Info CSI 000001d9 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:55:54, Info CSI 000001da [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:55:54, Info CSI 000001db [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:55:57, Info CSI 000001dd [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:55:58, Info CSI 000001de [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:55:58, Info CSI 000001df [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:56:03, Info CSI 000001e1 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:56:03, Info CSI 000001e2 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:56:03, Info CSI 000001e3 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:56:09, Info CSI 000001e5 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:56:10, Info CSI 000001e6 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:56:10, Info CSI 000001e7 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:56:20, Info CSI 000001ea [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:56:20, Info CSI 000001eb [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:56:20, Info CSI 000001ec [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:56:33, Info CSI 000001ee [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:56:33, Info CSI 000001ef [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:56:33, Info CSI 000001f0 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:56:35, Info CSI 000001f2 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:56:36, Info CSI 000001f3 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:56:36, Info CSI 000001f4 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:56:49, Info CSI 000001f9 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:56:49, Info CSI 000001fa [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:56:49, Info CSI 000001fb [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:57:02, Info CSI 000001fe [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:57:02, Info CSI 000001ff [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:57:02, Info CSI 00000200 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:57:26, Info CSI 00000204 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:57:27, Info CSI 00000205 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:57:27, Info CSI 00000206 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:57:59, Info CSI 00000211 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:58:00, Info CSI 00000212 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:58:00, Info CSI 00000213 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:59:12, Info CSI 0000021a [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:59:12, Info CSI 0000021b [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:59:12, Info CSI 0000021c [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 11:59:45, Info CSI 0000021e [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 11:59:45, Info CSI 0000021f [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 11:59:45, Info CSI 00000220 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:00:01, Info CSI 00000224 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:00:01, Info CSI 00000225 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:00:01, Info CSI 00000226 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:00:13, Info CSI 00000228 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:00:13, Info CSI 00000229 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:00:13, Info CSI 0000022a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:00:24, Info CSI 0000024f [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:00:24, Info CSI 00000250 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:00:24, Info CSI 00000251 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:00:50, Info CSI 00000253 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:00:50, Info CSI 00000254 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:00:50, Info CSI 00000255 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:01:06, Info CSI 00000257 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:01:07, Info CSI 00000258 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:01:07, Info CSI 00000259 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:01:31, Info CSI 0000025b [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:01:31, Info CSI 0000025c [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:01:31, Info CSI 0000025d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:01:49, Info CSI 0000026b [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:01:49, Info CSI 0000026c [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:01:49, Info CSI 0000026d [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:02:01, Info CSI 0000026f [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:02:01, Info CSI 00000270 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:02:01, Info CSI 00000271 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:02:14, Info CSI 0000027f [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:02:14, Info CSI 00000280 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:02:14, Info CSI 00000281 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:02:19, Info CSI 00000283 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:02:19, Info CSI 00000284 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:02:19, Info CSI 00000285 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:02:30, Info CSI 00000287 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:02:30, Info CSI 00000288 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:02:30, Info CSI 00000289 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:02:58, Info CSI 0000028c [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:02:59, Info CSI 0000028d [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:02:59, Info CSI 0000028e [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:03:13, Info CSI 00000290 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:03:13, Info CSI 00000291 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:03:13, Info CSI 00000292 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:03:52, Info CSI 00000294 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:03:52, Info CSI 00000295 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:03:52, Info CSI 00000296 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:04:28, Info CSI 00000298 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:04:29, Info CSI 00000299 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:04:29, Info CSI 0000029a [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:05:03, Info CSI 000002a7 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:05:03, Info CSI 000002a8 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:05:03, Info CSI 000002a9 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:05:24, Info CSI 000002b8 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:05:24, Info CSI 000002b9 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:05:24, Info CSI 000002ba [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:05:51, Info CSI 000002bc [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:05:51, Info CSI 000002bd [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:05:51, Info CSI 000002be [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:06:08, Info CSI 000002c0 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:06:08, Info CSI 000002c1 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:06:08, Info CSI 000002c2 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:06:25, Info CSI 000002c4 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:06:25, Info CSI 000002c5 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:06:25, Info CSI 000002c6 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:06:39, Info CSI 000002ca [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:06:39, Info CSI 000002cb [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:06:39, Info CSI 000002cc [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:06:51, Info CSI 000002ce [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:06:52, Info CSI 000002cf [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:06:52, Info CSI 000002d0 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:07:03, Info CSI 000002d2 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:07:03, Info CSI 000002d3 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:07:03, Info CSI 000002d4 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:07:11, Info CSI 000002d6 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:07:12, Info CSI 000002d7 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:07:12, Info CSI 000002d8 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:07:19, Info CSI 000002db [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:07:20, Info CSI 000002dc [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:07:20, Info CSI 000002dd [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:07:28, Info CSI 000002df [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:07:28, Info CSI 000002e0 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:07:28, Info CSI 000002e1 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:07:38, Info CSI 000002e3 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:07:38, Info CSI 000002e4 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:07:38, Info CSI 000002e5 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:07:48, Info CSI 000002e8 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:07:49, Info CSI 000002e9 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:07:49, Info CSI 000002ea [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:07:57, Info CSI 000002ec [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:07:57, Info CSI 000002ed [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:07:57, Info CSI 000002ee [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:08:08, Info CSI 000002f0 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:08:08, Info CSI 000002f1 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:08:08, Info CSI 000002f2 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:08:19, Info CSI 000002f4 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:08:20, Info CSI 000002f5 [SR] Verifying 100 (0x0000000000000064) components
2014-01-21 12:08:20, Info CSI 000002f6 [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:08:31, Info CSI 000002f8 [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:08:31, Info CSI 000002f9 [SR] Verifying 51 (0x0000000000000033) components
2014-01-21 12:08:31, Info CSI 000002fa [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:08:33, Info CSI 000002fc [SR] Verify complete
2014-01-21 12:08:34, Info CSI 000002fd [SR] Repairing 0 components
2014-01-21 12:08:34, Info CSI 000002fe [SR] Beginning Verify and Repair transaction
2014-01-21 12:08:34, Info CSI 00000300 [SR] Repair complete


----------



## asdfght5 (Jan 17, 2004)

The computer is now shutting down without the "Please do not power off or unplug your machine" phase of the process. Can you determine from the logs what was wrong?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Not from the logs, but I would have to assume that Windows Repair took care of the problem and the update has now installed. 

Open IE and click on Help then About Internet Explore and see what version it displays. It should now be showing IE11.


----------



## asdfght5 (Jan 17, 2004)

Not IE11. It is IE10.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Ok, so the update has not installed. Click on Start, select Control Panel and then Windows Update, if the update is already downloaded it will offer the option to Install Update, just click the button and see if it succeeds. If it doesn't show that then click on 'Check for Updates' in the left pane and see if it will install ok.


----------



## asdfght5 (Jan 17, 2004)

Downloaded IE11. It failed to install. See attached screen print.


----------



## asdfght5 (Jan 17, 2004)

Well, not so fast. After turning the computer off and seeing the "Please do not power off or unplug your machine" I turned it back on and during the boot process it went through a "Applying updates operation" totalling 39290 updates. Then I find IE11 is installed. Tried it a few more times and it shuts down normally. Now Windows Update advises one important update is available: Cumulative Security Update for Internet Explorer 11 for Windows 7 for x64-based Systems (KB2898785).

Seems like the thing to do is install it?


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

Sounds like it has all come good, and yes, allow any offered updates to install.

If all is well you can mark the thread as solved from the thread tools tab, just to the right above the first post.


----------



## asdfght5 (Jan 17, 2004)

Looks like IE11 and its security update installed successfully. And the machine continues to shut down normally. Thanks Mark1956 for stepping me through all that. Much appreciated.


----------



## Mark1956 (May 7, 2011)

You're most welcome. Please delete Rkill by right clicking on the icon and selecting Delete. Malwarebytes and Adwcleaner are worth keeping to run regular scans on your system.


----------

